# Presque Isle Trip Pix



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here we go! This is looking back towards lot #2. The edge was breaking up, but our second place raffle winner brought a board along so we coue easily get on the ice and stay dry.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Drawing winner Bernie Babb. Nice gill Bernie! Mogadore will never look the same to you!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Full Choke having a quiet moment between fish.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

KSUFLASH comfy in his shanty. I think this was taked before he lost his radio through the ice. LOL.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Some of KSUFLASH's fish


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The view across the bay


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

TxTransplant and Archman just havin a good old time catchin fish


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Some of TxTransplant's fish


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice pumkinseed at the hole..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

About half of my day 1 keepers...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Fish Pile


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

A decent crappie mixed in. TxTransplant said there was a big school of the roaming the area, they just would have enough time to get to the bait before the gills nailed it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Walt and Joey Pantea. That Joey sure can catch 'em. He had a pike hooked today, but he spit the hook.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

A much needed break to stretch out. Hey! There's wannabitaworm!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

This picture sums up the whole weekend. It just wears you out, the constant pulling in of fish after fish, one after another. Joey definitely has the right idea here. I think I caught some Z's on the way home too, but I was driving!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

No need for a Vex, when the Aqua Vu can see this far under the ice










Big foot was sighted on the ice, i was lucky enough to get a pic of him











TxTransplant with his grin, he must have been up to something....










Dale and a nice gill, look at that proud look on his face!!!










AWESOME catch Jim!!!!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

what are those fish in the aqua vu?? Look either like pike or eyes, cant really tell????


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Those were smelt!! Millions of those there too.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like everyone had a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice pics there guys i am taking my brother up there this week leaving tues and fishing until thures he has never been there. i was there last year but i ahve not been able to make it up there this year andy good spots this year i should take him to. thinks mike


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

parking lot 2. 200yds. straight out, 75yds to the right. Find weeds and hang on.

flash----------------------out


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

KSUFLASH is right on Mike. The fish aren't at Lot 4 like they were last year. Lot 2 is the way to go. I'm on vaco this week and may head back up there Wednesday or Thursday, haven't decided. Depends on how much I get done here around the house.

Orange and white were a real good color for me up there, but just about everything caught fish.

Later man.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

thinks ksuflash and carl for the information i will got to the 2 lot then and we will hold on. my brother wants to try to get some pike on tip ups he is pretty good on getting them threw the ice he goes to new york every year for them


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Great shots BD looks as if everyone had a great tiime its hard not too at Pesque Isle
I'm sorry that I didnt get to meet everyone
Geowol


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

What have you guys done to Dale ??? I thought I saw him sporting camo  .............Looks like you all had a fantastic trip  .THE CATKING !!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick, yep you did see camo. Must have been the cold weather. Had a blast though. Anyone that has never done this you ought to try your best to make it next year. already looking forward to it. Thanks again Carl for putting this together. Ben, wash out that shed, I'm sure we still have a few smelt hiding in there somewhere.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

awesome pics!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Loved gettin out there again. My new motto is "Shoulda been here yesterday!" Got up at 9 am on Sat. Worked from 3 pm till 3 am Sun. Left from work for the bay. Fished till noon. Had to stop at a rest area halfway home for an hour nap. Got home in time for the last 50 laps of the Daytona 500. 

Next year, I'm goin' for the whole weekend.  

Nice to see you all. Wished I coulda spent some more time with you guys. Carl, Gene, Ben, ...always a pleasure. Dale, glad you had some fun. Redear, good to meet you.


----------

